# Anyone Want to Make me an Avatar?



## Defiance (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I would like a new avatar.  I never really liked mine from the start.  Anyway, I'm looking for something 'dark' themed.  Sort of like Ace Gunman's old picture profile (it isn't there anymore) but with a background...  Perhaps in Black in White too (if possible).  I'll make sure to mention the creater in my signature.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 24, 2008)

Hmm.... How about if you use the Avatars Request Threads?


----------



## Kaitsu (Dec 24, 2008)

i can try XD don't know if you will like it though. What character or... picture do you want of do you just want the background o.o


----------



## Defiance (Dec 24, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Hmm.... How about if you use the Avatars Request Threads?



tinymonkyt stopped doing request awhile ago...  It even says so in the sticky.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Galacta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, she never did offer to make avatars, she just made that thread to keep it organized, there are other people (heck the list) that do make it, so post your request there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That thread is opened so it would prevent from threads like this to be opened..


----------

